# Build My Rig...



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Now only a few days left for new rig to come....
so i want frm all of u suggestions(which i need always most)

My Config will be:

1. Core i-5 750 2.66  - 10.2k
2. Gigabyte GA P55 US3L - 6k
2a. MSI P55 CD53 - 7.5k 

3. Corsair 4GB DDR3  1333MHz - 6.5k
3a. Corsair 2GB * 2 DDR3 VS2GB1333D3 G - 5.9k 

4. WD 500GB  - rs2375

5. Corsair VX450 - 3.8k
5a. Corsair VX550 - 5k 

6. Powercolor HD5770 v2 - 9.6k
6a. Sapphire HD5770 (juniper) - rs9750 

7. CM Elite RC-330-KKN1-GP - 2k

8(optional): a external fan for better cooling 

*Total: rs 40375*

Doubts: between 2 & 2a
shud i go with 3a...in dual channel mode
is 5 sufficient or 5a is required for my config...coz i want a smooth running system...
which is best 6 or 6a

will the step 8 is needed or some other tips for cooling...

is the step 7 ok....coz i cant increase my budget beyond 45k... 

Hope 2 get good replies frm u guys...

Note: the shops i have shortlisted is E-Lounge,Primeabgb & mahavir...if u know ne other shop where i can get best deal pls tell...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2010)

I think a Phenom II config would be more value for money than Core i5


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 21, 2010)

yea amd would be a better choice at this budget also you would need a external cooling fan ... make it 2 if you case supports it

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

go for the cheaper motherboard and get good ram you can go for the MSI - 785G E-51 chipset for 4.5k with AMD.... and then get better performance ram for 6k or so

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------

a corsair VX 450 should be more than enough for the job, if you don't plan on upgrading.. but if you want you can be like me take a VX550 and then later upgrade to a HD 58xx series card


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 21, 2010)

a phenom II rig is a much better choice at this budget


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> a phenom II rig is a much better choice at this budget



so will the phenm II rig performs better & a gud future proof config...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2010)

Duh... dude a phenom II will perform better + you can get better DDR3 ram like 1600mhz or so...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Duh... dude a phenom II will perform better + you can get better DDR3 ram like 1600mhz or so...



confusing.....confusing....

but i dnt think 1600Mhz will boost in performance difference as compared with 
1333Mhz

i was getting G-Skill 1600Mhz @6.5k in primeabgb...


----------



## Krow (Mar 22, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Duh... dude a phenom II will perform better


Please post a link to any comparative review when making statements like these. Also, kindly avoid generalising. Perform better in what sense? From the reviews I see, the i5 is better at video encoding, consumes lesser power, is marginally better at gaming, way ahead in synthetic benchmarks, but may lack an upgrade path.

*www.techspot.com/review/193-intel-core-i5-750/page7.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2010)

Krow said:


> Please post a link to any comparative review when making statements like these. Also, kindly avoid generalising. Perform better in what sense? From the reviews I see, the i5 is better at video encoding, consumes lesser power, is marginally better at gaming, way ahead in synthetic benchmarks, but may lack an upgrade path.
> 
> *www.techspot.com/review/193-intel-core-i5-750/page7.html



Oh...so can i stick with i5...after so much of discussions with asigh,topgear,desiibond...i've selected core i-5...& now they r confusing....me...

ne ways krow wat u think abt my above post...ne changes...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Oh...so can i stick with i5...after so much of discussions with asigh,topgear,desiibond...i've selected core i-5...& now they r confusing....me...
> 
> ne ways krow wat u think abt my above post...ne changes...



if i5, take 1600Mhz rams, then memory won't come on your way if you OC your system. for Phenom II, 1333Mhz will do as stepping the multiplier up, got no relation with memory speeds. so 1333Mhz value ram is same.

for cabby, take NZXT Gamma or some cool cabby. Cooler Master Elite has got too old & too common. all looks same. yaak. & 1 fan? only? if i were you, i'll fit in 3-4 fans. such good config & 1 fan. also you not getting a heatsink, which means you won't OC for now, at least. rest everything as you wish. still for future upgrade, Phenom II X4 + 790GX looks very good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if i5, take 1600Mhz rams, then memory won't come on your way if you OC your system. for Phenom II, 1333Mhz will do as stepping the multiplier up, got no relation with memory speeds. so 1333Mhz value ram is same.
> 
> for cabby, take NZXT Gamma or some cool cabby. Cooler Master Elite has got too old & too common. all looks same. yaak. & 1 fan? only? if i were you, i'll fit in 3-4 fans. such good config & 1 fan. also you not getting a heatsink, which means you won't OC for now, at least. rest everything as you wish. still for future upgrade, Phenom II X4 + 790GX looks very good.



I wont overclock...
will NZXT Gamma be in my budget....???Cooler Master Elite is good 
& how much will 3-4 fans costs?
Btw by default we have 3 fans ryt...1 PSU + 1 GCard + 1 CPU + 1 Side fan

extra fans r needed by how much ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> I wont overclock...
> will NZXT Gamma be in my budget....???Cooler Master Elite is good
> & how much will 3-4 fans costs?
> Btw by default we have 3 fans ryt...1 PSU + 1 GCard + 1 CPU + 1 Side fan
> ...



well Gamma should cost 2.1k if ordered from Prime or Lynx. & i read many many reviews. its totally flawless & must say, gamers delight. i got capacity to add 5 fans but not need to fit all. the style bring to mind of a delicious gaming rig, maybe not from Alienware. but surely a descent gaming rig.

hahaha, you rite. already got 4 fans. well 3 of them are private property. still PSU fan can work as exhaust provided you fit extra fan to keep the inside air cool so PSU not heat up badly. proccy fan is useless for other stuff. graphics card fan i can't comment. not own one. so to save money i'll recommend 1 front 120mm-140mm intake fan. a side 80mm intake fan. & PSU fan as exhaust.

Xigmatek 120mm Orange LED fan: 450. same for cooler master fans.
Sunbeam 120mm fan LED:350-450.
NZXT 9 blade non-led white 120mm fans: ~450 (best, looks cheap).


----------



## Krow (Mar 23, 2010)

_*IF*_ fans are needed, then look no further than:

Cabinet fan: Scythe Slipstream SFF21G 120mm. [Best CFM vs noise ratio]
Heatsink fan: Delta AFB1212HHE 120mm.  [Brought down temperatures on my TRUE by 15 degrees, but is noisy.]

Don't buy LED fans, except when you want to go bling bling. Performance matters more.

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------

Both should not cost more than 550 bucks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> well Gamma should cost 2.1k if ordered from Prime or Lynx. & i read many many reviews. its totally flawless & must say, gamers delight. i got capacity to add 5 fans but not need to fit all. the style bring to mind of a delicious gaming rig, maybe not from Alienware. but surely a descent gaming rig.



ok i will add one side fan so total 4 fans now....



Sam.Shab said:


> Xigmatek 120mm Orange LED fan: 450. same for cooler master fans.
> Sunbeam 120mm fan LED:350-450.
> NZXT 9 blade non-led white 120mm fans: ~450 (best, looks cheap).



does NZXT gamma comes  with transparent sidepanel if not then no use
of LED fans normal fan will do...
thanx

do i really need 2 go with 1600Mhz RAM instead if 1333Mhz...coz i was getting 4GB 1600Mhz G-Skill 
Ram frm prime..& they told it was the cheapest in RAM...????wat u say...

& well i have CRT monitor....so i will need a DVI to VGA converter coz i guess 5770 wont have dat..

@sham.shab : is this the cabinet u r saying...

*www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/nzxt_gamma/7.jpg

but i dont like its front side...looks awkward to me....


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Mar 23, 2010)

Intel's Core i7-980X Extreme processor - The Tech Report - Page 1

This is a comprehensive review of most of the processors in the market today. It may help you choose a suitable processor(On the other hand, it may be confusing)


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2010)

Whaaaatttt...no replies..no suggestions...
pls guys...read my above posts & comment on dat...
so dat i can build a best config for my needs...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> do i really need 2 go with 1600Mhz RAM instead if 1333Mhz...coz i was getting 4GB 1600Mhz G-Skill
> Ram frm prime..& they told it was the cheapest in RAM...????wat u say...



if you wish to OC. else no.



> @sham.shab : is this the cabinet u r saying...
> 
> *www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/nzxt_gamma/7.jpg
> 
> but i dont like its front side...looks awkward to me....





KaranTh85 said:


> Whaaaatttt...no replies..no suggestions...
> pls guys...read my above posts & comment on dat...
> so dat i can build a best config for my needs...



should have created the thread on Q&A, rather than here. anyway it looks cool. however personal choices depends. ok made a list of cabbies avl under 3.8k for u (me2 actually).


Collermaster Elite 360 Rs :1908/- (no fans included) ---> fully black. looks cool.
Coolermaster Elite 342 Rs :1964/- (1X120mm front fan)
NZXT Gamma Rs :2030/- (1X120mm rear fan)
Coolermaster Elite 341 Rs :2019/- (1X120mm rear fan)
Coolermaster Elite-331 Rs :2132/- (1X120mm rear fan)
Coolermaster Elite-333 Rs :2132/- (1X120mm rear fan)
Thermaltake WING RS101 Rs :2205/- (1X120mm rear fan)
Thermaltake WING RS201 Rs :2310/- (1X120mm rear fan)
Thermaltake Matrix Rs :2573/- (1X120mm rear fan)
Thermaltake Wing RS301 Rs :3045/- (1X120mm rear fan)
Antec TWO HUNDRED AP Rs :3310/- (1X120mm fan + 1X140mm top) ---> check once.
Coolermaster Gladiator 600 Rs :3535/- (1X120mm LED+ 1X140mm top)	
NZXT M59 Rs :3750/- (1X120mm LED side, 120mm front, transparent side) ---> gamma + style + side panel + 1 LED fan.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2010)

buy any cm elite series cabby
almost same
go for vx 550W (future proof)
for proccy:i'l suggest u to go for phenom 955/965(more value for money than core i5)


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanx Sam....

But which one shud i buy....

6. Powercolor HD5770 v2 - 9.6k
6a. Sapphire HD5770 (juniper) - rs9750


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Thanx Sam....
> 
> But which one shud i buy....
> 
> ...



both almost same. consider warranty + the heatsink. even if u don't OC the card, a good heatsink is an added bonus. specially if the fan is silent one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> both almost same. consider warranty + the heatsink. even if u don't OC the card, a good heatsink is an added bonus. specially if the fan is silent one.



hmmm...

& i have CRT monitor so is DVI to VGA adapter provided with 5770 or i have 2 buy a separate one???


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> hmmm...
> 
> & i have CRT monitor so is DVI to VGA adapter provided with 5770 or i have 2 buy a separate one???



won't u change monitor? 

well, Sapphire always provide all connectors with its card. even the low end ones. just check its website once. it should provide i feel 

no idea about PowerColor though. BTW, why u not considering XFX? they too have HD5770 i think. however will surely cost a tad more.


----------



## Krow (Apr 2, 2010)

^XFX RMA is by Rashi Peripherals. Avoid it at all costs.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

Krow said:


> ^XFX RMA is by Rashi Peripherals. Avoid it at all costs.



oh yes. DAMN. thanks a lot krow. totally forgotten it  Rashi the worst dealers of pc peripherals & components.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> won't u change monitor?
> 
> well, Sapphire always provide all connectors with its card. even the low end ones. just check its website once. it should provide i feel
> 
> no idea about PowerColor though. BTW, why u not considering XFX? they too have HD5770 i think. however will surely cost a tad more.



ok....well i have 2 use my gOOd old LG CRT for atleast 6-7months more....after dat hunt for LCD...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2010)

hi guys...the time has come..

this friday i m goin 2 LT road for the ultimate config....buy...
wish me luck dat i get the best deal....

currently i will buy VX450 but can it handle two HDD + HD5770 + other
essential parts....???? or shud i buy VX550 to b more future proof 


@asigh: I m not jokin i m goind this friday......for sure....


----------



## cyberjunkie (Apr 20, 2010)

The VX450 will do just fine. I don't know what you mean by essential parts but I sure hope it doesn't mean a second 5770


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> hi guys...the time has come..
> 
> this friday i m goin 2 LT road for the ultimate config....buy...
> wish me luck dat i get the best deal....
> ...



should work just fine, provided as cyberjunkie told, essential parts = i5 + mobo + ram & so. not another HD5770.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> should work just fine, provided as cyberjunkie told, essential parts = i5 + mobo + ram & so. not another HD5770.



oh ya thanx..i will surely post the config & its prices after friday,,,,


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2010)

friday came & went. now come on. post the prices.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> friday came & went. now come on. post the prices.



oh ya sorry i was busy...

here is list i bought....

1. Core i-5 750                                   10,000
2. Gigabyte GA P55 US3L                        6350
3. Corsair 4GB 1333Mhz                          6300
4. WD 500GB Caviar Blue                        2200
5. Sapphire HD 5770 1GB                        9800
6. Corsair VX 450                                  3650
7.NZXT Gamma                                     2100
8.Logitech USB mouse                             350
9.Two 120mm External Fans (CoolerMaster) 500

I thought of powercolor which is 300rs cheaper...but finally got
sapphire.....

the 1st shop i went for is E-lounge...but it was closed..the nearby dealer said ....'1baje khulega'
but i didnt have dat of time so fianlly bought it from primeabgb
i went 2 cassette world,alpha(this shop disappointed me...coz the list i showed almost all of the products were not available with him)

i went for NZXT bcoz of better space & cooling....

well a guy in one of the shops was telling me 2 go for modular PSU from 
silverstone...which was around 5k....but i didnt....& he was telling me 2 buy G-Skill rip jaws 4GB kit bcoz of better latency....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 26, 2010)

hehe :devil: +1


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> oh ya sorry i was busy...
> 
> here is list i bought....
> 
> ...



Sapphire got 1 year extra warranty i think, so extra 300 bucks wasted for good reason. 

also NZXT looks good. all black interior.

modular is useless until & unless u just can't tolerate a single odd wire inside your cabby or master of cable management. or want best air circulation (this will also need a 10k cabby).

g-Skill rip jaws very good ram, however only good if u want OC. if no OC, no use.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Sapphire got 1 year extra warranty i think, so extra 300 bucks wasted for good reason.
> 
> also NZXT looks good. all black interior.
> 
> ...



Thanx..yaar.. now i m looking for DX10 & DX11 games....want 2 c the 
graphics processing of HD5770.....

I played SF4 & its awesome gaming on Radeon....
will soon play DMC4.....
cud post some DX10 & DX11 games names....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Thanx..yaar.. now i m looking for DX10 & DX11 games....want 2 c the
> graphics processing of HD5770.....
> 
> I played SF4 & its awesome gaming on Radeon....
> ...



do try some OC of the card. it should OC a bit. 

well as i not into gaming a lot, so not know about DX10 & DX11 games. 

BTW, have any idea about the price of value DDR3 rams? from Transcend or A-Data?

also do Prime charge on assembling? u got it assembled or tried DOY?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> BTW, have any idea about the price of value DDR3 rams? from Transcend or A-Data?



one of the vendor was offering me transcend instead of corsair..but dat was not a kit...

currently u will get mushkin & strontium brand also in memory 



Sam.Shab said:


> also do Prime charge on assembling? u got it assembled or tried DOY?



Yes...AFAIK i know assembling charges apply everywhere even in E-lounge charges rs500
they charged me rs350..took 1hr for assembling...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2010)

@karanth85
DMC4?
u mean devil may cry 4?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> one of the vendor was offering me transcend instead of corsair..but dat was not a kit...
> 
> currently u will get mushkin & strontium brand also in memory



and so it'll cost a bit more. well for that price, one can get DDR3 @ 1600Mhz. maybe latency was tight so cost that much.



KaranTh85 said:


> Yes...AFAIK i know assembling charges apply everywhere even in E-lounge charges rs500
> they charged me rs350..took 1hr for assembling...



350 normal charge. applied at my place also. however if buying complete pc, inc monitor, they do it free of charge, think so.

well hows the cable management. the Gamma is tall compared to CM Elites i think. is it so?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> 350 normal charge. applied at my place also.


yup 350 is normal



Sam.Shab said:


> however if buying complete pc, inc monitor, they do it free of charge, think so.


Nope...they have 2 charge it coz they r using an engineer for dat...& some labourwork is there dats y..they charge....



Sam.Shab said:


> well hows the cable management. the Gamma is tall compared to CM Elites i think. is it so?


will soon post the pics....

@Piyush: ya its Devil May Cry4


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 27, 2010)

*Waves Fist* 

And I was hoping for some pictures . Anyway Gratz on that nice purchase , please do post pictures when you get time


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 27, 2010)

in my area assembling is free of cost for rigs from cheapest to high, however I prefer DIY, that gives me satisfaction,

try out crysis and crysis warhead, codmw2 etc., you'll definitely enjoy those games.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2010)

^^whats DIY?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 29, 2010)

DIY- Do It Yourself.


----------

